# Does anyone know of a good Socionics Test?



## cakefile

I tried the one on Sociotype: Tests 
but I get a different result each time. 
1. SEI (ISFp)
2. IEI (INFp)
3. EII (INFj)

Now I tried this one: the other perspective — A Very Accurate Socionics Test.
and got the following function order: 
Ti>Fi>Te>Fe>Ni>Si>Se>Ne

Needless to say, I'm very confused. Does anyone of you know of a good socionics test?

Sankyu veri mutch


----------



## To_august

@*cakefile*, if by "good" you mean the test you can trust to reveal your correct typing, then such test does not exist. Otherwise, majority of them are good to measure whatever they supposed to measure, being subject to limitations of the tool that is a test.

If you get different results, then you just answer questions differently, which only supports the idea that questions are quite ambiguous, and can be answered differently depending on person's mood, current circumstances and other specifics.

"A Very Accurate Socionics Test" you linked is particularly ridiculous though. It is beyond argument that reluctance to work in a hospital due to its environment having bad odour is a telltale sign of Ni :laughing:


----------



## Vermillion

No


----------



## Shiver

I'm somewhat turned off to most tests and as entertaining as it is to take them, usually find that personal exploration of the theory is more beneficial overall. Anyway, I did take the test you linked. I suppose at least it would appear to validate me as an NT, if indeed we take it as credible at all. x)

Ne = Ti > Te > Ni > Fi = Se > Si > Fe

Ne: 22
Ni: 17
Se: 14
Si: 9
Te: 20
Ti: 22
Fe: 6
Fi: 14


----------



## Sylas

cakefile said:


> Needless to say, I'm very confused. Does anyone of you know of a good socionics test?


Sociotype.com test is considered to be one of the better ones. If you'd like to take more tests, you can find a list of them here. However keep in mind that taking tests won't substitute for actually learning some socionics basics and reading up on the type profiles and theory.


----------



## Schizoid

I don't think there is any reliable socionics tests out there. I wouldn't place too much stock into those tests. 

Just saying this because I had those tests typing me as LII/LSI when I'm very much an ethical type in socionics.


----------



## FoggyEyes

This one : http://aimtoknow.com/test_beta 
Tho it's not absolutely accurate like any test. Beware, there are over 150 questions.


----------

